# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Quán Nhậu Bình Dân Quang Râu - Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Quán này nằm đối diện cổng số 6 của toà nhà Etown. Mình từng nhậu rất nhiều quán xung quanh đó nhưng thấy quán này mới mở nên thử. 
Nhận xét:
-Giá bia và thức ăn rẻ nhất khu đó
- Đồ ăn nấu tương đối ngon.
- Có nhiều món tương đối độc anh em thử thì biết.


Địa chỉ: 4-6 Ấp Bắc, Phuờng 13, Quận Tân Bình - Hồ Chí Minh

>> _Bản đồ đỉa điểm đến quán nhậu Bình dân Quang Râu
_

Cùng khám phá *Quán nhậu ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan nhau o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

quán nè đông thía nhỉ

----------

